# "Early 2017"



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> So, according to this article, we are supposed to see the next diesel in "Early 2017". They do not cite their source. I sent the author an email asking for more details.
> 
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Fuel Economy Released, Cruze Diesel Returns in Early 2017 - autoevolution


hope it stays around longer than the first gen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oilburner said:


> hope it stays around longer than the first gen.


I suspect it will. My understanding is the new diesel will also be sold in Central and South America.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just several months away. So that means less than two years they ceased production.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

oilburner said:


> hope it stays around longer than the first gen.


You will also have to hope for more expensive gas, as that is the only thing that would get more people into diesel cars.

I predict 8MPG higher highway rating on this 1.6L diesel vs the all new 1.4T gas cruze, I wonder however if they will or even can use the start/stop system to get the same improved city MPG? Gen1 there is only 1MPG city rating difference between the gas/diesel, I suspect if they don't use start/stop on the 2017 diesel the gas car would probably get better MPG in the city.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just several months away. So that means less than two years they ceased production.


Since they only skipped one model year, I'd hope so.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't wait to see the #'s. Especially of the manual transmission version.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Since they only skipped one model year, I'd hope so.


Skipped two model years, last gen 1 CTD was a 2015. No 2016 CTD


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Skipped two model years, last gen 1 CTD was a 2015. No 2016 CTD


To skip two model years, they'd have to skip 2016 and 2017. I wouldn't count the 2016 Gen1 and 2016 Gen2 as two model years.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope. Only one model year.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> To skip two model years, they'd have to skip 2016 and 2017. I wouldn't count the 2016 Gen1 and 2016 Gen2 as two model years.


Your right.....


----------

